# Party boat



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll be down the Friday after Labor Day with two days of fishing aboard the sweet Jody. It will be our third annual trip with them. We always have a blast and catch fish but I want to catch something bigger than what I can catch in my pond. I lost what felt like a hoss last year when their reel failed on me and I had to give slack to the fish to fix reel. Well it wrapped up about 5 people and they cut the line. So this year I have a 6'8 rod with a 6ot reel I'm bringing with fresh line and ill be looking at buying a spinning rod on the way down. My question is what can I do to try an improve my chances to catch a grouper or aj or anything with better size to it. Fish higher up off the bottom? Fish middle column? Jig? Thanks for the help! Also I'm looking to fish off the beach some or the jetty at night. Or anyone else anyone can tell me to try. I'm thinking about fishing the first stop or two to try n load my stringer with Mingos and what not and then go for the big bite or grouper. Can you use a drop rig for grouper? Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## 321953 (Oct 4, 2012)

Butterfly jig would be my choice. From the bottom up to 20 or so ft from the top. Bring more than one jig...kings are taking their share. Don't be afraid to really work your jig fast for AJ's. If you have live bait use a sow rig for grouper on the bottom...keep your weight still on the bottom. Jacks will take it there also, but you'll do better with jacks mid water with a sow rig and about 6-8 ft of leader instead of 3 ft for the grouper. 
No matter how you fish let the deck hand know what you are wanting to do so he can give you some pointers or put you out of the way of the chicken rigs. Have a great trip.


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks!! What color or size? And what type of road? Would a float line do any good or is that usually getting tangled up with others?


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

Rod sorry


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

Do you put any cut bait on them?


----------



## 321953 (Oct 4, 2012)

Butterfly jigs are fished naked. Color is not as important as presentation. Watch some video on y tube...again check with your deckhand for some pointers and permission to fish the way you want. 
Your drift lines will most likely be bitten by Kings, so if u want bottom fish stay with the grouper rig. I've caught grouper on just about every type bait, but stick with large live bait for best results. 
Have a great trip.


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

What rod size would I need for butterfly jig? I was wrong looked at my rod and its a 6ft with a 6ot. Here locally until I get somewhere down by the gulf only thing I've found was a 7ft Berkeley spinning rod or a 7ft ugly stick custom heavy action


----------



## 321953 (Oct 4, 2012)

Your set up will work, however I prefer a spinning rod with a fast retrieve. Personal set up is a shimano speros 180000 with 65lb braid and a shimano trevala rod. Caught plenty of jacks, grouper, snapper and tuna with this rod set up. I also use the speros 18000 with the okuma jig rod. I have two of these which I like for scamp. 
You may check with your charter boat and they may have a jig rod set up that you can use/rent using your jigs. Gonna be cheaper any way if they have one.
Just a note also on deeper jigging...When further off shore I will also use the Diawa electric reels when around the deeper rigs. We jig at 600 ft sometimes depending where the tuna show. The electrics saved a trip couple weeks ago, water was very dirty and the only fish we caught were deep jigging tuna with the electrics. Saves time and energy. 
I really enjoy jigging and a lot of my charter clients have enjoyed it too.
Captain Mike
Reel Kill Charters
Orange Beach


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks very much!! I think we're usually in 100-260ft? I just want to catch one nice fish especially after losing something last year that was a complete hoss and their reel failed! Which is why I got my own.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

arduckaholic said:


> Which is why I got my own.


Capitol idea! :thumbsup: Owning your own tackle is the only way to go. BTY, are you from Arkansas?


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes I am. And what sucks.... Is we already have reservations with this boat it's always fun great crew. But they just informed me they don't like people jigging for getting tangled up. Don't seem enthused about letting people troll. So I guess I'll either rig for grouper and jacks or just deep sea perch jerk. It's fun but I want something bigger than I can catch in my local lake it the pond in my yard


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

If I'm able to jig, would my 8ft heavy act volatile with a Calcutta and 80# braid be an ok choice? Or not enough?


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

Picked up a 9/0 penn on penn rd today! Woohooo


----------

